# Gaps in sheetrock.



## DuFast (Dec 15, 2010)

If you guys go to mud some sheetrock that was hung by the homeowner or another contractor and the house wasn't square or something and there is say a quarter inch gap on one end and tight on the other would it be ok to just run a bead of caulk down the gap and then start taping the next day?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2011)

20 minute mud (durabond) works wonders.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I use "hot" mud for all filling applications before I start taping.

Generally I use 5 minute but you can find the mixture that works best for you. They make 5, 20, 45, and 90 min formulas. At least that is what is common to me.

Also I tell customers that hang their own sheetrock that my taping comes with minimal to no warranty if I do not approve of the hanging of the drywall.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

We use hot mud. And I call that pre-filling.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

1/4" is nothing, put the tape and Spackle in the green bucket on the first coat, then a few coats of regular Spackle and you will never have a problem... don't even worry about.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Just pack some reg mud in there and call it a day. :thumbsup:

It will be just fine.


----------



## Ericbcs (Oct 22, 2011)

greg24k is right 1/4 in is nothing in the wrold of drywall. It will take a bit longer to drybut it will be fine. If it makes you feel more comfertable fill the cracks first go through and do the tapeing you can without missing your underlaps. Try to trust when i say a 1/4 is fine but pushing it. I'v seen some [email protected]# clowns fill more just to get the job done but that crap only makes me money and its a prity big world so i cant handel it LOL.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

In other words, no. Don't caulk it. Mud it. :thumbsup:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

asking about caulking it sounds like a joke, seriously


----------



## Ericbcs (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes the only thing i have started caulking is corners, but only after i'v done the best in them with the mud that i can. As we ALL know corners are like a#*holes 90% of the time all you get out of them is S*&t.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

No to caulk and yes to mud. I agree with using hot mud to fill the patch, but any mud will do.

Rob


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Never heard of anyone caulking drywall gaps. I'm sure there's a reason I haven't heard of it.:no:


----------



## BC Carpenter (Dec 28, 2010)

yep, hot mud.

I will usually mix a small batch of 20 minute and fill whatever needs it before starting taping.


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

greg24k said:


> 1/4" is nothing, put the tape and Spackle in the green bucket on the first coat, then a few coats of regular Spackle and you will never have a problem... don't even worry about.


your useing the wrong hangers


----------



## DuFast (Dec 15, 2010)

I was meaning on the bevel joints and reason I thought of caulk was because a drywaller told me once if your mudding walls and don't need to do anything to the ceiling flat tape the top corner and run a bead of paintable caulk so I thought I'd apply that in this situation clearly I was wrong lol.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I've heard of caulking corners, never done it. 1/4 inch is pretty big gap bevel to bevel but I would fill it with mud


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

If you can get some Durabond 90 when it drys it's like cement just make it nice and smooth when you pull, I can tell you this it won't crack, nothing beats filling gaps then Durabond 90, make it thick like ice cream, pack it in the gap, then let it set about 30 minutes then take a wet 6" taping knife and smooth it out you can work it as long as the knife is wet, smooth all your high spots out.:thumbup: 
you can also fill any low spots. Good luck.
Oh the caulk is an old painters trick they do it to straighten out ceiling corners mostly that way you can get a straight cut in line.
If a sheetrocker told you to do this I would question his abilities:laughing: Maybe he's a painter Trying to drywall:whistling


----------



## flippinfool (Jan 6, 2009)

Frankawitz said:


> If you can get some Durabond 90 when it drys it's like cement just make it nice and smooth when you pull, I can tell you this it won't crack, nothing beats filling gaps then Durabond 90, make it thick like ice cream, pack it in the gap, then let it set about 30 minutes then take a wet 6" taping knife and smooth it out you can work it as long as the knife is wet, smooth all your high spots out.:thumbup:



I have agree with Frank, a good prep goes along way and makes it easier to finish. Durabond 90 is great for pre-filling any spaces.


----------



## rlbarr7 (Nov 17, 2011)

yep im a 45 min durabond kind of guy, i use it everywhere there is a big gap. and in high stress areas, it dont crack and its great for plaster repair.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

:thumbup: For prefilling with 45 minute durabond.

-Paul


----------

